
Monitor your WooCommerce stores automatically - FahadUddin92
https://github.com/FahadUddin92/WooAlerts
======
NicoJuicy
I'm interested in everything WooCommerce related.

But I'm trying to reduce notifications on everything I do, not have more.

~~~
FahadUddin92
This one is for store owners who are obsessed if their store is working okay.
You can set a notification, "email me when there are no checkouts in a day"
and it will email you. The reason is to get over the obsession to continuously
check your store.

